# bloberg19 Small cruze build



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

So heres my 2013 Cruze ls Tell me what you think so far Blacked out badges ,small system, 35% tint, home made intake ( will clean up this summer) Fogs and plan to pain hubs until I can get my rims please tell me what you think so far


----------



## xanthi (Oct 21, 2012)

what happened to your filter? that cant be good for q


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

it came from my last car had a 2010 Hyundai Elantra and I got into an accident with back in July I plan on getting a new filter this summer I also intend on cleaning up my intake in painting my hubcaps gun metal gray just until I can get my rims


----------



## xanthi (Oct 21, 2012)

i definatly wouldnt wait til summer for a new filter, I also suggest plasti dipping your hubs


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the segregation


----------



## BMW11190 (Aug 29, 2013)

How much was your system and what amp did you get? Did you put the amp below the trunk? Im an audio installer and just wondering what you did with your system exactly.


----------



## Turbo Ed (Jan 22, 2014)

I like the blacked out bowties, just got the same CF overlays yesterday but my wife took the car to work today and I could do it now BUT it's literally 2 whole degrees out. EFFIN BURRRR! Although, with a couple drinks in me I'm contemplating it... Probably not a good idea. I supposed that's what the 1.8 looks like. I'm a Mod'er on a budget, so I may need to fab an intake too.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Ya that my 1.8 and thanks for the compliment I have to do think cheap too im not a big spender on stuff like that


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

You need a new filter. I would recommend something that actually fits.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

I plan on getting a k&n for it soon


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Its only 2 kicker 12s in a home made mdf box with a kicker amp that is mounted behind the box I only spent 250 on everything the amp was a pawn shop deal and the sups were buy one get one free like 3 or4 years ago.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

*update*

View attachment 71313
View attachment 71321
Well I plasti dipped the hubcaps I like the way they turned out especially for my first time dipping lol
View attachment 71305

so heres a taste


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Yeah they look nice, good job so far. What else do you have planned?


Just Cruzin'


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

*the dip haha, nice work dude! needs moar low*


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the compliments guys so far I plan on getting a set of springs im hoping maybe next year and my rims when I need new tires so I can do a package deal and get them a little cheaper lol. Um I just did my exhaust axle back cus thats all I could afford plus I got a brand new turbo style muffler for free ao it only cost me 55 bucks 50 for welding and 5 for the tip on and maybe a bnr header and downpipe and I think thats it...... o wait im going to do my ambient lights this weekend I think


----------

